# Ozil all'Arsenal



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2013)

Secondo Cadena Ser *il Real Madrid starebbe per cedere Mesut Ozil all'Arsenal per circa 40 mln di sterline*. 

Il giocatore avrebbe *rifiutato il PSG *e preferito accettare una sistemazione in Premier League.


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)

40 milioni di sterline  e dovevamo prenderlo noi.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2013)

Carriera rovinata


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

mado ma dove cavolo è andato  ma 40 mln di sterline quanto è?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

impossibile...nessuno sano di mente rifiuta il PSG per l'Arsenal...è proprio il giocatore che serve al PSG


----------



## juventino (1 Settembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Il giocatore avrebbe *rifiutato il PSG *e preferito accettare una sistemazione in Premier League.



Ma come si fa? 
Posso capire che la Premier sia il top e la Ligue 1 un campionato del kaiser, ma perché devi andarti a rovinare all'Arsenal?


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;273708 ha scritto:


> mado ma dove cavolo è andato  ma 40 mln di sterline quanto è?



su AS si parla di una cifra fra i 45 e i 50 milioni di €.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> su AS si parla di una cifra fra i 45 e i 50 milioni di €.



ah ok grazie  un botto di soldi comunque, a me piace ma 45/50 milioni sono tanti


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)

Ci paghi mezzo Bale.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Settembre 2013)

Sarebbe un qualcosa di clamoroso. Colpaccio dell'arsenal comunque.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

Carriera buttata per Ozil e giocatore buttato per il Real. A questo punto con le partenze di Ozil e Kakà saranno obbligati a giocare con Di Maria a destra, Isco trequartista, Bale a sinistra e Ronaldo centravanti.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Ma dai il Psg, rotfl, campionato ridicolo, stadi piccoli, partite scontate....


----------



## hiei87 (1 Settembre 2013)

Che tristezza...Non l'avremmo mai potuto prendere noi, però...all'Arsenal....
Non ho capito perchè non sia andato allo United....


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)

Negli ultimi cinque anni il Milan ha vinto due trofei più dell'Arsenal.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2013)

Carriera infranta. 

Mi dispiace perché è un giocatore che mi è sempre piaciuto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi cinque anni il Milan ha vinto due trofei più dell'Arsenal.


Noi, però, siamo il club più titolato al mondo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Beati loro che navigano nell'oro.


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi cinque anni il Milan ha vinto due trofei più dell'Arsenal.



Fai anche negli ultimi 10


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)

È verissimo che non vincono niente da una vita, ma sti qua sono 13 anni che arrivano almeno agli ottavi di champions, continuità che nessun altro ha avuto. Poi se vogliono tornare a vincere o almeno provarci, sono questi i colpi che devono fare, invece di strapagare dei mediocri.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Settembre 2013)

pensavo al chelsea.


----------



## rossovero (1 Settembre 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Che tristezza...Non l'avremmo mai potuto prendere noi, però...all'Arsenal....
> *Non ho capito perchè non sia andato allo United....*



Incomprensibile infatti. Lo avranno convinto Mertesacker e Podolski...


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Settembre 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Incomprensibile infatti. Lo avranno convinto Mertesacker e Podolski...


Sti crucchi 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque ancora non c'è l'ufficialità, può darsi che sia anche una cavolata.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Settembre 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Incomprensibile infatti. Lo avranno convinto Mertesacker e Podolski...



Ci stà, ma è veramente sprecato. Poi per carità, meglio lì che in squadre come City, PSG o Monaco....


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Settembre 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ci stà, ma è veramente sprecato. Poi per carità, meglio lì che in squadre come City, PSG o Monaco....


Nell'arsenal non vinci niente, almeno nelle altre tre un titoletto puoi sempre vincerlo.


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)

Se lo prendono, avere a disposizione: Walcott, Ozil, Wilshere (sperando recuperi veramente), Cazorla, Podolski (fuori 2 mesi), Oxlade-Chamberlain (fuori 4 mesi), gli servirebbe una punta, Giroud non mi convince.


----------



## rossovero (1 Settembre 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ci stà, ma è veramente sprecato. Poi per carità, meglio lì che in squadre come City, PSG o Monaco....



Sì, ma è lampante che all'Arsenal non vincerà nulla. Sono anni che arrivano quarti in campionato, fanno i preliminari e agli ottavi di Champions escono. Oh, uscissero ai gironi, almeno potrebbero provare a vincere l'EL.


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2013)

Gente cosi ormai non può più venire in Italia aimè.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> pensavo al chelsea.



Il prossimo è fabregas?


----------



## S.1899 (1 Settembre 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Che tristezza...Non l'avremmo mai potuto prendere noi, però...all'Arsenal....
> Non ho capito perchè non sia andato allo United....



Rooney non ha lasciato Manchester e hanno Kagawa 
Comprare Özil (40-45mln !) ... sarebbe strano


----------



## andre (2 Settembre 2013)

Bastava non riscattare Zapata, sommare quei soldi alla cifra dataci per Boateng, agli introiti della Champions e agli sponsor. Vergogna Allegri che ha preferito Kakà ad Ozil.


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Bastava non riscattare Zapata, sommare quei soldi alla cifra dataci per Boateng, agli introiti della Champions e agli sponsor.* Vergogna Allegri che ha preferito Kakà ad Ozil*.



No vabbè dai...dopo questa...


----------



## andre (2 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> No vabbè dai...dopo questa...



Magari ero ironico.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Bastava non riscattare Zapata, sommare quei soldi alla cifra dataci per Boateng, agli introiti della Champions e agli sponsor. Vergogna Allegri che ha preferito Kakà ad Ozil.



E in difesa giocava Bonera. Per il resto il discorso mi pare troppo facile. Non credo che da giovedì Galliani vada in giro con una valigietta con 30 mln piena di banconote da 100 euro. Lo stesso vale per gli sponsor.

D'altro canto Ozil d'ingaggio prende molto più di Zapata e Boateng insieme.

Edit : scusa non avevo capito


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Magari ero ironico.



Basta metter na faccina d'aiuto


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Bastava non riscattare Zapata, sommare quei soldi alla cifra dataci per Boateng, agli introiti della Champions e agli sponsor. Vergogna Allegri che ha preferito Kakà ad Ozil.



Ma dai, come lo prendevi se costa 50 mln e dico 50 mln???

Aldilà che, parlo in generale, nulla quindi di personale, sarebbe ora di capire che questi fantomatici 30 mln derivante dai diritti televisivi e qualificazione ai gironi, non ci sono. Altrimenti qualcuno mi spieghi perchè la Juve ha praticamente speso 0 mln per il mercato (il netto tra acquisti e cessioni).

- - - Aggiornato - - -



andre ha scritto:


> Magari ero ironico.



Ah, che figura. 

Allora Sorry


----------



## andre (2 Settembre 2013)

Siccome sul forum in sto periodo girano molti fenomeni che con due banane avrebbero comprato Ljalic, Eriksen e compagnia cantante, allora ho provato a imitarli.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Magari ero ironico.



Ironia a parte, tra il chiedere Ozil (impraticabile) e l'accontentarsi di Kakà, non si poteva trovare una via di mezzo?


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Siccome sul forum in sto periodo girano molti fenomeni che con due banane avrebbero comprato Ljalic, Eriksen e compagnia cantante, allora ho provato a imitarli.



Avevamo in molti frainteso il tuo post.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2013)

Mi spiace per lui,uno dei miei giocatori preferiti.Ve lo avevo detto che costava minimo 40 pippi,altro che scambio con Elsha 



andre ha scritto:


> Siccome sul forum in sto periodo girano molti fenomeni *che con due banane avrebbero comprato* Ljalic, Eriksen e compagnia cantante, allora ho provato a imitarli.



Non con due banane,con quello che sono stati effettivamente costati.


----------



## andre (2 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mi spiace per lui,uno dei miei giocatori preferiti.Ve lo avevo detto che costava minimo 40 pippi,altro che scambio con Elsha
> 
> 
> 
> Non con due banane,con quello che sono stati effettivamente costati.



Il mercato non è semplice come pensate. Dietro ci son tante di quelle situazioni che neanche vi immaginate. Non che io mi erga a verità assoluta, ma secondo me non si può sapere esattamente cosa c'è dietro ad ogni operazione di mercato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Il mercato non è semplice come pensate. Dietro ci son tante di quelle situazioni che neanche vi immaginate. Non che io mi erga a verità assoluta, ma secondo me non si può sapere esattamente cosa c'è dietro ad ogni operazione di mercato.



Hai ragione,ma purtroppo posso basarmi solo su quello che vedo per farmi un'opinione


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Settembre 2013)

ma mica lo compravamo noi a 15?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Basta metter na faccina d'aiuto



guarda che l'hai fatto anche con me: al mio "un mitra in questo momento lo vorrei sul serio" hai risposto con un "sei stato accontentato con mitra matri". 
l'ironia non è proprio il tuo forte. 

ad ogni modo 45 pippi per ozil ci stanno tranquillamente.
però doveva scegliere di meglio. se poi il ragazzo non ha velleità di vittoria tanto quanto.


----------



## juventino (2 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gente cosi ormai non può più venire in Italia aimè.



La cosa più triste è che manco a dire che se lo prende lo United o il Chelsea, ma l'Arsenal, una squadra che ormai non vede un trofeo da 10 anni abbondanti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma mica lo compravamo noi a 15?



Beh, che tu ci creda o no è quella la cifra che il Real sborsò per prenderlo nel 2010


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il prossimo è fabregas?



macché, fare panchina/giocare fuori ruolo in catalogna è molto più allettante.
nel topic di crespo sottolineavi quanto questi abbia raccolto rispetto alle proprie capacità, ma questo manco scherza.


----------



## hiei87 (2 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Nell'arsenal non vinci niente, almeno nelle altre tre un titoletto puoi sempre vincerlo.



Sì, ma sono un romantico e tradizionalista per queste cose e i giocatori bravi preferisco vederli in squadre storiche piuttosto che nei petrol team.
Comunque resta una scelta assurda. Al di là del fatto che era stato accostato al Milan (si capiva che era una bufala), da ammiratore del tedesco mi spiace vederlo in una squadra poco competitiva.
Riguardo l'offerta del Manchester, ho letto che c'era stata, poi magari era una balla...quest estate praticamente non c'è stato un giocatore che non sia stato accostato allo United...


----------



## 4312 (2 Settembre 2013)

E' giovane e fa sempre in tempo a cambiare squadra. Il mercato del Real è per certi versi assimilabile a quello della stagione del ritorno di Perez, all'insegna del motto " vendo dei fuoriclasse per comprare altri fuoriclasse". All'epoca fu ceduto Robben ( e pure Snejder), ora cedono Ozil, peraltro pupillo di Mourinho e fondamentale nel Real passato. Francamente cambiare ossatura così tanto non so se sia una strategia vincente, ad ogni modo Ozil va all'Arsenal perché rispetto a PSG e Manchester a mio modo di vedere è una squadra che gli garantisce il posto da titolare al 100% e lui vuole giocare il mondiale quest'anno. Il Manchester è una squadra problematica per i trequartisti, vedasi Kagawa, acquistato per essere messo esterno e poi in panchina, e parliamo di un ottimo trequartista che non gioca perché il sistema di gioco di quella squadra non lo prevede. Il PSG non ha un'identità chiaramente, ma ha un problema: una concorrenza spietata. Gli unici sicuri del posto sono Cavani ed Ibrahimovic. Ozil giocherebbe dietro di loro, ma questo significherebbe sacrificare Lavezzi e/o Lucas. Senza contare le altre mezze punte che hanno. All'Arsenal, invece, Wenger schiera Rosicky dietro la punta, che in panchina ci va tranquillamente, senza contare che i Gunners usano il 4-2-3-1, ossia il sistema più adatto per un giocatore come Ozil. Infine ci sono 2 suoi compagni di Nazionale. 
Poi fa sempre in tempo ad andare da qualche altra parte.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Settembre 2013)

_The telegraph_ scrive che nella lista della spesa di Wenger ci sono anche di Maria e Abel Hernandez, con alternative Draxler e Demba Ba.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> _The telegraph_ scrive che nella lista della spesa di Wenger ci sono anche di Maria e Abel Hernandez, con alternative Draxler e Demba Ba.



hernandez è vicinissimo al genoa..


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> _The telegraph_ scrive che nella lista della spesa di Wenger ci sono anche di Maria e Abel Hernandez, con alternative Draxler e Demba Ba.



Wenger è come Fester, aspetta sempre l'ultimo per fare mercato.


----------



## robs91 (2 Settembre 2013)

Povero Nabbule....cmq gran colpo dell'Arsenal.


----------



## Djici (2 Settembre 2013)

e stato scaricato come il boa

boa > ozil


----------



## Snape (2 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Il mercato non è semplice come pensate. Dietro ci son tante di quelle situazioni che neanche vi immaginate. Non che io mi erga a verità assoluta, ma secondo me non si può sapere esattamente cosa c'è dietro ad ogni operazione di mercato.



Bè dietro all'operazione Matri c'è una cosa sicuro: l'insensatezza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2013)

Secondo Marca *il Real Madrid ha accettato la proposta, il giocatore non vorrebbe lasciare le merengues e non è convinto dall'Arsenal.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2013)

*Secondo Tancredi Palmeri (collaboratore Gazzetta,BBC ed altri) il PSG ha appena superato l'offerta dei Gunners.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2013)

Secondo sportmediaset* tra circa un ora ci sarà la presentazione di Ozil all'Arsenal.*


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tancredi Palmeri (collaboratore Gazzetta,BBC ed altri) il PSG ha appena superato l'offerta dei Gunners.*



In questo caso non libererebbero Pastore?


----------



## Snake (2 Settembre 2013)

ma io mi domando, il Manchester, tutta l'estate ad andare dietro a Fabregas, poi a Fellaini, i soldi ce li avevano, ma perchè non hanno fatto un tentativo??? Ci andava di corsa lì Ozil


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma io mi domando, il Manchester, tutta l'estate ad andare dietro a Fabregas, poi a Fellaini, i soldi ce li avevano, ma perchè non hanno fatto un tentativo??? Ci andava di corsa lì Ozil


Moyes...ho detto tutto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> In questo caso non libererebbero Pastore?



Col PSG è saltato,pare che il Real non abbia voluto incrinare i rapporti con l'Arsenal.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma io mi domando, il Manchester, tutta l'estate ad andare dietro a Fabregas, poi a Fellaini, i soldi ce li avevano, ma perchè non hanno fatto un tentativo??? Ci andava di corsa lì Ozil



ma infatti...poi Ozil è uno che può giocare in qualsiasi squadra


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2013)

secondo me quelli che giganteggiano in spagna non è detto che siano dei fenomeni da noi....


----------

